
Ask HN: Help me choose a business name? - grrandombook
Hey subreddit.<p>I am looking at going solo and creating my own creative agency. I would love your advice to help me choose a name as this is what I am struggling with the most.<p>My company will provide: - Web Development - Graphic design - SEO - Email Marketing - iOS App Development<p>I am looking for short words, easy to remember and spell and not too fancy or pretentious.<p>Thank you for your time.
======
tga
It's a lot easier to find a good, memorable name, with the corresponding .com
still available, if you go for two words instead of just one.

[http://www.leandomainsearch.com](http://www.leandomainsearch.com) is a good
tool for English names. Pick one base word and let it find the second.

------
Manda5
In one word 'Context' The interrelated conditions in which something exists or
occurs. It is succinct and sounds professional.

------
iKenshu
Creancy = Creative agency

I don't know, just an idea.

What name did you think?

~~~
grrandombook
I have a huge list and of words but nothing is taking my fancy

I was thinking about @: Solo ?

~~~
iKenshu
Soloting? Soloment?

Combine things usualy works

------
hanniabu
Macaw Digital

------
chiragshah80
Solo-dev.com

~~~
grrandombook
Drat

